# Best Quality Parts Resource? Aftermarket or Dealer



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

I am looking for the best resource to buy oem or like oem parts that last and are of good quality. I have owned many a car, quite a few nissans and even a couple chevy's back in the day. I am the type of person that hangs onto a car for a long time. With that being said, i always have to replace parts at some stage in the vehicles life and i typically do all the work. I have always used your local advanced auto, autozone etc. But i have definitely noticed that a part from autozones shelf has about 1/3 the life span compared to dealer parts. I have replaced sensors that I then had to replace again within 2 years. wtf. (autozone specifically here).

Can anyone provide me with a good direction as to what resources provide the best oem parts. If i have to fork out extra money at the dealer i will, seeing they tend to be built better.

Once i find a good parts provider, whether online or not, i will probably stick with them. 

Thanks All!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When it comes to spark plugs and ignition wires, I always stick with NGK. You can pick them up pretty much anywhere, although, you may have to order them in some stores. I tend to purchase a lot of parts from Rockauto.com, lately. I get the Akebono ceramic brake shoes from them (Akebono is an OEM supplier to Nissan for brake pads/shoes). On the aftermarket, Moog is very good (but expensive) for steering and suspension parts. TRW is pretty good and typically half of the price of Moog. You can never go wrong with genuine Nissan parts, but some parts tend to be cost prohibitive. For example, would one pay $650 for a steering rack and pinion from Nissan when they can get a reman. for $150-$250? As far as sources for genuine Nissan parts, the following have pretty fair pricing:
1stAAANissanParts.com
CourtesyParts.com
NissanPartsZone.com


----------

